# Plants



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey I'm new to the forum. I'm bout to upgrade to a 50 gallon tank from a 30 and add more fish. Right now I have two plants. What are some easy to take care of plants that I can add to my tank?

8 tiger barbs
2 algae eaters 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

java fern, anubias-- low light and grow fairly slowly. Can go without ferts if they have to.
Sturdy plants that a lot of fish can't damage.


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

mousey said:


> java fern, anubias-- low light and grow fairly slowly. Can go without ferts if they have to.
> Sturdy plants that a lot of fish can't damage.


Okay, thanks for help @mousey



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Water sprite, water wisteria, and anacharis are some stem plants that will do well in your low light aquarium. They will grow tall and fill the empty spaces with ease.


----------

